
What If You Just Dumped a Whole Bottle of Detergent into the Washing Machine? - VoidOfSilence
http://digg.com/2017/whole-bottle-of-detergent-washing-machine
======
VoidOfSilence
I actually did something similar a few years ago but with a washing machine
and concentrated detergent. I hadn't used it before and didn't know you had to
dissolve it in water and just poured it in, and when I came back the was a
mountain of suds in front, it came out around the door and was waist high and
about 4 feet wide. The Washing machine still works.

